# Help me identify this breed of goat



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Okay I just couldnt get over what I saw in the barn the other night. So I ran for camera and had to share.
So what breed would you call this one? :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nigerian dwarf..very flashy one too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theres no mistaking the colors as well as the build, Nigerian Dwarfs :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

guys she is talking about the turkey :wink: 


LOL :slapfloor: they seem to be quite content :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> guys she is talking about the turkey


 :slapfloor: Can ya tell that I've had no sleep for awhile?

Hmmm.....I didn't even think twice about the bird being there!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It took me a moment, I was thinking, "Those are obviously Nigis..." and then I spotted the turkey!

:ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol! Thanks for pointing that out Stacey! I would have never noticed! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt notice but I did read the caption below the picture file "girls and mr turkey450.jpg [ 71.34 KiB | Not viewed yet ]"


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what?! haha missed it!

can you tell i've been showing goats all day and am tired?!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

lol! I caught it right off the bat and then started reading other's posts and then was like huh? :scratch: :ROFL:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

I should of circled Mr Turkey. He has been with my goats since I brought him and his mate home. She didnt make it so his family is what ever goat will allow him to be next to them. Started with one of my Does and her kids. You should of seen what my new buckling did when he went to introduce himself. I never seen any goat run to hide as fast as they did. But it is getting better. 

:greengrin:


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Hah! ... My goats when we got them could hear our incredibly loud ducks (3 Buff Ducks) and were like WHAAAAA?!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

:ROFL: :ROFL: Lamancha :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

cute pic, turkgoat, haha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That was cute - took me a second looking at the pic and was like OHHHHH there is a turkey in there - LOL!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I think that's one of those rare "niturklapinebians". They are generally really nice animals... unless you try and milk it. :ROFL: 

He certainly looks very content with his family.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL very cute. we used to have a rooster who slept with the dog.
beth


----------

